

Rate my app: adore.ly - like your Facebook friends anonymously  - fjing28

It's almost that time again: the time where lovers are mushy and singles are grumpy. A lot of apps are rolling out during this time claiming to help you find "the one" without the fear of rejection.<p>To celebrate this occasion, we've launched Adore.ly, our brand new Facebook app.<p>The concept of adorably is simple: A logs on and adores B. B gets notified and signs on. If B adores A, we disclose both their identities. Otherwise, it remains completely anonymous.<p>Here's how we are different to restrict trolling and to provide a much easier experiencer:
-no registration, log-in with Facebook Connect
-you only adore your Facebook friends
-you just click on the person you like from your Facebook friends list and we send an invitation to their Facebook inbox. 
- you are only restricted to 3 adores
- you can not repeatedly adore and un-adore someone - we don't like trolls.
- mutual adores will be revealed any time between 6-36hrs after both users adored each other. This is to ensure that each adore is genuine.
======
olivercameron
This is actually a pretty neat idea. One problem I see is 99% of Facebook apps
in this genre are complete spam, meaning you could get grouped in with them
and ignored.

~~~
hobonumber1
I agree with this. What we at Adore.ly are trying to do is to convince users
this isn't the case by limiting it to their friends, and strictly stating our
rules on how we prevent trolling and spam.

But yes, this is definitely an issue. :)

------
younata
Wow, I'm glad that this is limited to 3 adores.

awesome, so me and my (currently 20) low friend count remain anonymous because
nearly all of those 20 friends have 250+ friends.

~~~
hobonumber1
Yeah, we felt that by restricting the number of adores, we can stop people
from just firing it out to everyone. We also stop you from repeatedly
unadoring and adoring really fast.

The goal is to make each adore feel special. Still a work in progress. We like
iterating fast, so things break sometimes!

~~~
younata
That is really well thought out.

~~~
fjing28
thanks, we spent a lot of time figuring out ways to prevent users doing
trials-and-error to find out who adored them.

------
maze
<http://adore.ly>

